# Dirty Harry Special



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got lucky again and scored a S&W 29-2, 44magnum. This one is nice shape with 8 3/8” barrel. Dirty Harry 29-2 had 6 1/2” barrel. Another fine American made all steel firearm.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Got lucky again and scored a S&W 29-2, 44magnum. This one is nice shape with 8 3/8” barrel. Dirty Harry 29-2 had 6 1/2” barrel. Another fine American made all steel firearm.
> View attachment 475611


"Whats her name couldn't even hold this gun!!"


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> "Whats her name couldn't even hold this gun!!"


She maybe could if we gave her a can of V8 juice.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s a keeper! Great pick up


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Yeah, that's one nice looking revolver, but it looks too heavy for the glock girls.


----------

